# Besoin de conseil : jeune maman avec projet d'agrément



## Camille74 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, 

Je me présente, Camille74, jeune maman de deux petites dont la plus grande rentrera en maternelle l'année prochaine. 
Actuellement en congé parental, je travaillais auparavant sur l'exploitation agricole avec mon mari et mes beaux-parents. J'ai le projet de demander l'agrément d'assistante maternelle pour exercer à mon domicile, auparavant j'attends la journée formation en février pour mon département. Je suis en zone frontalière avec la Suisse.

N'étant pas mon projet professionnel de base, je me pose beaucoup de questions quant à l'exercice de ce métier, le juste équilibre entre profession et vie de famille, car mes enfants sont petits. J'aimerais avoir votre éclairage par rapport à ma situation. 

Si j'obtiens l'agrément, ce serait pour exercer dans ma nouvelle maison dont les travaux commencent dans deux mois. Tout serait accessible au rez-de-chaussée (salle de bain pour le change, salle de jeu pour les plus grands, coin jeu dans le séjour (grand séjour de 42m²), poêle à bois sécurisé, fenêtres hautes ou baie vitrée à système sécurisé, terrasse close, 3 chambres à l'étage dont au moins une pour les enfants accueillis, barrières d'escalier). Beaucoup de choses à penser encore mais dans les grandes lignes pas de fautes majeurs. 


Mes réflexions tournent autour de : ma fille qu'il faudra emmener et récupérer à l'école (arrangements possibles quelques fois avec la famille), la gestion des enfants si mes propres enfants sont malades, comment trouver du temps pour mes tâches quotidiennes (cuisine maison - pain, yaourts, confiture... - jardinage), la gestion de la fatigue en raison d'enfants en bas âge à la maison.
La question des horaires de garde à proposer... Dans un monde idéal je souhaiterais garder des enfants de 9h à 16h ! Pour ne pas avoir de questions à me poser pour l'école... Mais je doute que ces horaires existent dans la profession donc je pense proposer une disponibilité dès tôt le matin. 

Ces interrogations vont peut-être vous faire sourire ! Je me doute que pour la plupart vous êtes mamans et gérez très bien ces problématiques au quotidien. Mais c'est déterminant pour moi car si je n'ai pas de solutions à ces questions cela me semble pas sérieux de demander l'agrément.


Merci beaucoup à celles qui auront plus ou moins le temps de me répondre et de me partager leurs débuts  

Camille74


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Camille,
Alors : "_Mes réflexions tournent autour de : ma fille qu'il faudra emmener et récupérer à l'école (arrangements possibles quelques fois avec la famille), la gestion des enfants si mes propres enfants sont malades, comment trouver du temps pour mes tâches quotidiennes (cuisine maison - pain, yaourts, confiture... - jardinage), la gestion de la fatigue en raison d'enfants en bas âge à la maison"_
Les navettes à l'école sont de plus en plus mal vues par les puéricultrices... Surtout si en plus il y a celles du midi, on vous demandera de laisser votre fille à la cantine.
Si vos enfants sont malades, il faudra composer avec. Car si vous refusez les autres dès que les vôtres sont malades ça sera compliqué pour les parents et pour votre salaire.
Les tâches quotidiennes ; en dehors de vos heures de travail.... Donc avant, ou après ou le we....
La fatigue, ça, c'est une question de tempérament et d'endurance.
Et pour les horaires 9h/16h, tout le monde en rêverait... mais dans la vraie vie c'est rare de trouver ça !!!
Si vous n'êtes pas prête à faire des concessions sur votre vie perso, oubliez ce métier.


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Je trouve au contraire que tes interrogations sont très légitimes et en effet voilà des choses auxquelles je n'avais pas forcément pensé, mesuré avant de commencer: j'ai decouvert sur pièce!

Quand je me suis retrouvée à devoir embarquer tout le monde dans ma voiture plus la poussette double pour emmener ma fille à l'école et aller la chercher le soir (elle a tout de suite mangé à la cantine), j'ai du me bagarrer pour obtenir que le ramassage scolaire (le bus) passe non loin de chez moi pour simplifier cette organisation. Bien sur en attendant il a bien fallut que tous mes employeurs acceptent ces trajets en voiture mais franchement c'était compliqué.

La plus grande difficulté a été la maladie de mes enfants quand ils étaient petits. pas que ça arrivait souvent mais c'est toujours sans prevenir et met nos PE en grande difficulté car contrairement à un salarié dans une entreprise nous travaillons seule donc n'avons pas une collègue pouvant nous remplacer au pied levé et c'est du moins difficile.

Les taches quotidienne, bin là, tu oublies car tu seras payée à te charger des accueillis pas à faire ton ménage. D'autant plus que ta maison se salira d'autant plus vite qu'il y aura des enfants en plus chez toi. Donc même si durant la sieste commune, à condition de ne pas faire de bruit, tu pourras ranger 2 ou 3 trucs, ça ne te fera pas gagner de temps. Le jardinage: impossible car tu ne peux être dehors pendant que les petits dorment et tu ne peux avoir des outils de sortis quand les enfants sont reveillés. de plus ton amplitude horaire tout contrat confondu sera probablement de plus de 45h/semaine.

La fatigue? Je ne sais que te répondre. Je ne connais pas de metier pas fatigant. La vraie question c'est auras tu assez de plaisir dans ton metier, quel qu'il soit, pour contre carrer les contraintes de ce metier (ici la bruit des bébés qui pleurent, des enfants qui se chamaillent, les difficultés relationnelles possibles avec les Parents etc...)

La question des horaires est importante. la réalité c'est que tu as le droit de décider de tes horaires mais la vraie question est est ce que dans ton secteur cela correspondrait à des besoins de suffisament de Familles (au moins 3 tous les 2 à 3 ans) pour avoir du travail? sachant que dès lors que tu auras un seul contrat tu devras être disponible selon ces horaires là mais que pour avoir un salaire plein il te faudra en trouver au moins 2 ou 3  (voir 4 dans certains secteurs mal payés). En d'autre terme est ce qu'il y a de la demande dans ton secteur geographique? Si oui sur quel type d'horaire pour correspondre à ton souhait.

Tu prévois d'accueillir dans ta maison à étage. Si tout est sécurisé c'est possible. Mais perso j'ai fait construire une maison de plein pieds pour ne pas avoir cette contrainte de l'étage. Les AMs qui ont plusieurs années d’expériences finissent toutes par dire que oui elles prefèreraient avoir au moins une chambre au RDC pour n'avoir jamais besoin d'aller à l'étage avec les petits.

C'est un très beau metier mais tant qu'on ne l'a pas exercé on ne peut pas savoir si on va si plaire, ni si notre Famille ne va pas trop en souffrir: partager son domicile, son cocon, sa Maman...
Pas toujours simple de faire entendre que nous sommes présentes mais pas disponibles pour notre Famille.

Heureusement rien n'est gravé dans le marbre donc tu peux essayer et si ça ne te convient pas, retourner à ton premier metier.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il y a un point qui pour moi est très positif dans votre situation .... Vous êtes à la frontière suisse 😀😀 ... Vous pouvez demander un tarif horaire avantageux 

Par contre le 9h 16 h , horaire de bureau ..... Ça existe pour dire pas chez les Assmat


----------



## Perlimpimpine (27 Octobre 2022)

Bjr Camille74
Je trouve que ta démarche est très pro. Avant de vouloir se lancer, tenter de se projeter est primordial.
Apparemment, point positif, ton domicile devrait être au top pour l'accueil de petits, même si aujourd'hui ta maison est en travaux.

Concernant l'organisation au quotidien, et plus précisément sur les trajets école, c'est tout à fait possible de le faire. Tout dépend de la distance à parcourir et du mode de déplacement. Pour ma part, je fais les trajets du matin, de 11h30 (mon mari fait celui de 13h30) et celui de 16h30. C'est clair et net avec les parents dès le début. Mon fils passe en priorité et en aucun cas, je ne me verrai le mettre à la cantine. Par contre, l'école étant à 7min à  pieds, c'est tout à fait possible et en même temps, ça fait une balade.

Pour ce qui est de tes propres enfants éventuellement malades, tout dépend de la maladie. Un bon gros rhume et tu peux continuer d'accueillir en faisant attention que tous les enfants ne se "collent" pas toute la journée. Bon si c'est la grippe ou la gastro, c'est différent...

Les tâches quotidiennes : c'est une question d'organisation. Si tu travailles sur 4 jours par exemple, ça peut te permettre de faire pas mal de choses sans avoir les accueillis (courses, grosses lessives, rdv en tout genre...), sinon avant leurs arrivées ou pendant les siestes (accrocher ou décrocher du linge, préparer le repas, faire les poussières : ça avance et ne pertube pas les siestes). 

Les horaires : fixe toi une plage horaire max du style 8h 18h. Ça offre une bonne amplitude pour les parents sans empiéter sur ta vie privée.

Enfin j'ajouterai une chose à vérifier : y a-t-il suffisamment de demandes dans ta commune ?

Bon courage


----------



## LadyA. (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai fait les aller retour pour mes enfants à l'époque où j'ai eu mon agrément : aucun souci, p.e prévenus et ok. Hors de question de me débarrasser d'eux en les mettant à la cantine ! La puer me l'avait conseillé,  j'ai dit oui, mais ds les faits c'était un grand non 

Pour les tâches du quotidien,  et bien c'est pendant les siestes. J'ai généralement 2 à 3h de tranquillité donc je prépare entre autre, mon repas du soir, et un peu de ménage.


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Octobre 2022)

@LadyA. 
Tout dépend si vous y alliez à pieds, en voiture, quelle est la durée du trajet....
Moi aussi je le faisais quand les miens étaient petits, mais l'école était à 400m à pieds. Et puis c'était il y a quelques années. C'était "toléré".
Maintenant ça devient problématique...
S'il faut y aller en voiture, que les parents ne veulent pas.... et que du coup elle doit refuser tout ceux qui refusent.... trouvera-t-elle des contrats ....?


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Même en lisant toutes les réponses tu verras que tu continueras à te les poser  tant que tu n'auras pas commencé le métier . Tu as 2 petites a toi tu commenceras sûrement avec 2 accueillis et oui tu seras fatiguée en fin de journée. Dans tes questionnements et bien pas de ménage sur ton temps de travail c'est avant ou après. Le jardinage pas avec les accueillis .
Pour les horaires il faut bien penser que les parents ajoutent a leurs heures de travail leurs trajets. 9h a 16h en 18ans de métier je n'ai jamais eu ?!  Le plus tôt que j'ai commencé 6h45 et pour le soir le plus tard 19 h . C'était souvent 8h8h30 jusqu'à 18h 18h30


----------



## MeliMelo (27 Octobre 2022)

Je démarre mon activité. Concernant votre fille, il faudra prévenir vos parents employeurs de vos trajets écoles, le midi c'est plus compliqué entre la gestion des repas et des siestes mais certaines ass mat y arrivent. Si vous réussissez à vous arranger avec famille ou même maman de petites copines, c'est vrai que c'est l'idéal. Lors de l'entretien de la PMI vous aurez très sûrement des questions sur votre organisation et il faudra pouvoir tout argumenter.

Oui quand vos enfants seront malades, ce sera le plus difficile à mon avis si vous n'avez pas d'autre aide à côté. Après je ne sais pas pour vos enfants, mais le mien quand il est malade il dort énormément, donc finalement il n'est pas si prenant que ça, juste vérifier température de temps à autre et médicaments si besoin.

Pour les tâches quotidiennes moi je les fais après l'accueil pour les pièces d'accueil et le week-end pour le reste. 

La gestion de la fatigue, je trouve que ça peut être un métier fatigant physiquement, mais par rapport à mon ancien boulot dans l'administratif je trouve qu'il y a une bien moins grande charge mentale, je me sens plus apaisée, donc voilà, je pense que dans chaque métier il y a des avantages et des inconvénients... Je vais essayer de faire pour ma part chaque matin du Qi Gong pour me préserver physiquement.

Les horaires telles que 9h-16h pour moi c'est impossible, ce ne sont même pas des horaires de bureau, sans compter les temps de trajets... Par contre vous pouvez avoir des horaires le matin ou l'après-midi par exemple, ce qui vous rendrait plus dispo pour les trajets école du matin ou de l'après-midi.


----------



## Camille74 (27 Octobre 2022)

Merci de vos réponses  
Le trajet à l'école est nécessairement en voiture, car étant en campagne la maternelle la plus proche est à 5 minutes en voiture... sinon 45mn à pied ! Il y a bien la possibilité de faire emmener ma fille quelques fois par la famille si pas de contrainte bien sûr. Donc en voiture je suis aussi vite limitée en terme de place (5 places). 

L'avantage du secteur frontalier est qu'on peut commencer très tôt (6h) mais aussi finir tard, selon les besoins des parents. Pour profiter de mes enfants je n'envisage pas de travailler tard le soir, pour pouvoir débriefer tranquillement de l'école, se retrouver ensemble dans notre maison, anticiper le lendemain. Comme le papa rentre vers 20h30 c'est indispensable d'être à 100% pour mes enfants le soir. 

Autrement je dois envisager de travailler plutôt les mercredis et samedi. Il s'agirait plutôt d'une profession à mi-temps dans ce cas-là et permettre une plus grande flexibilité au niveau des horaires ? Les revenus de Mr sont suffisants pour avoir un revenu plus modeste de mon côté.


----------



## liline17 (27 Octobre 2022)

Je conseille fortement la cantine, car sinon, ce sera la course pour tout le monde, et au moindre grain de sable, ça tourne vite à l'énervement.
Le temps du midi doit être un temps de pause pour les enfants scolarisés, et courir après le temps n'est pas reposant.
Quand j'allais chercher mon fils en CP, lui et ses copains me demandaient de le laisser à la cantine pour avoir du temps pour jouer ensemble, au bout de quelques fois, je l'ai inscrit à la cantine, j'étais ravie qu'il ai des copains, surtout qu'il est autiste.
Pour les tous petits, avoir des horaires aussi serrés, c'est compliqué, car si ils ont faim, on se retrouve avec un, ou 2 bébés hurlant, bonjour le stress.
Ensuite, quand on demande à un jeune enfant de se préparer vite, on obtient souvent l'effet inverse, est ce aussi le cas pour vos filles?
Je vous laisse imaginer le tableau, vos enfants qui ne coopèrent pas, car elles préfèreraient rester avec maman, et vos accueillis qui vont hurler de faim à l'aller et s'endormirent dans la voiture au retour et ne plus vouloir redormir une fois rentrés.
Il ne faut pas culpabiliser de mettre ses enfants à la cantine, c'est bien normal, c'est le moment de la journée où une AM est le plus occupée par ses accueillis, leurs besoins doivent être respecté aussi, et les enfants des mamans qui travaillent, vont à la cantine, on ne peut pas se dire une professionnelle et agir comme une mère au foyer


----------



## LadyA. (27 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> Je conseille fortement la cantine, car sinon, ce sera la course pour tout le monde, et au moindre grain de sable, ça tourne vite à l'énervement.
> Le temps du midi doit être un temps de pause pour les enfants scolarisés, et courir après le temps n'est pas reposant.
> Quand j'allais chercher mon fils en CP, lui et ses copains me demandaient de le laisser à la cantine pour avoir du temps pour jouer ensemble, au bout de quelques fois, je l'ai inscrit à la cantine, j'étais ravie qu'il ai des copains, surtout qu'il est autiste.
> Pour les tous petits, avoir des horaires aussi serrés, c'est compliqué, car si ils ont faim, on se retrouve avec un, ou 2 bébés hurlant, bonjour le stress.
> ...


Mes enfants detestaient la  cantine donc non pour moi.
Il s'agissait simplement de bien choisir les contrats et ça c'est très bien passé
Les enfants dont les mères bossent à l'extérieur,  ok, pas le choix, mais sachant que j'étais à la maison à m'occuper d'autres enfants,  et bien les miens l'auraient très mal vécu,  et à juste titre.
On doit être bienveillantes avec les autres,  mais se débarrasser de nos propres enfants ne posent pas de souci aux puer ? Quel bel état d'esprit...

Bien sûr,  certains enfants aiment la cantine et le centre loisirs, donc parfait ds ces cas là,  mais ce n'est toujours le cas.


----------



## liline17 (28 Octobre 2022)

si nos enfants expriment un choix différent de celui choisi pour notre organisation, il faut bien sur les écouter, mais dans ce cas, on accueille peu d'enfants car les accueillis n'ont pas non plus à souffrir de nos choix.
Il est temps de comprendre que ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille dans notre domicile que nous ne travaillons pas, et si nous souhaitons avoir plus de temps pour nos enfants, il faut travailler à temps partiel.


----------



## Camille74 (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui tout à fait, c'est pourquoi j'essaie de me projeter dans ce métier avec mes contraintes personnelles, liées aux enfants. Comme vous dites et comme dit plus haut c'est pourquoi il serait plus judicieux dans un premier temps d'exercer à temps partiel, en privilégiant les mercredis et samedis, jours où il n'y a pas d'école. 
Je sais qu'il y a de la demande dans mon secteur pour ces jours.


----------



## kikine (28 Octobre 2022)

la taille de la voiture va poser pb si vous devez l'utiliser pour l'école, si vous avez déjà 2 petites donc 2 siège auto vous ne pourrez pas en avoir + de 2 autres et la question a 1000€ est ce que 3 siège auto peuvent entrer sur les sièges arrières ? car pour certains modèles ça ne passe pas


----------



## LadyA. (28 Octobre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> si nos enfants expriment un choix différent de celui choisi pour notre organisation, il faut bien sur les écouter, mais dans ce cas, on accueille peu d'enfants car les accueillis n'ont pas non plus à souffrir de nos choix.
> Il est temps de comprendre que ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille dans notre domicile que nous ne travaillons pas, et si nous souhaitons avoir plus de temps pour nos enfants, il faut travailler à temps partiel.


Les accueillis n'ont jamais souffert des trajets à l'école 😐
C'était l'occasion d'une promenade et tout se passait très bien.
On est un accueil familial ou pas ? Tant qu'on arrive à gérer parfaitement,  je ne vois pas au nom de quoi on changerait de boulot ou on travaillerait à temps partiel.
Il faut qd même arrêter l'hypocrisie : ce sont bien des femmes avec enfants qui font  ce métier pour l'immense majorité , c'est pas pour rien 
Bcp n'oseront pas l'avouer car maintenant c'est très mal vu, mais elles ont choisi ce boulot pour être également présente pour leurs propres enfants.
Ça n'en fait pas forcément de mauvaises ass mat et oui, les 2 sont conciliables.
Vouloir professionnaliser à tout prix, ok, avec pour mission ultime, virer ses propres enfants , ne recevoir personne,  etc etc avec les contraintes  parfois délirantes que nous impose la pmi génial,  mais qu'on donne le salaire qui justifie ses sacrifices,  ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Chez moi pas possible de faire les aller retour domicile école. J'ai 25 ans de métier. Mes enfants sont âgés de 22 à 26 ans. J'ai un agrément pour 4 enfants. Il y est indiqué que les trajets école ne sont pas permis. Ce qui me convient parfaitement. Je n'en ai jamais fait par choix.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Moins de charge mentale ? Sérieusement ?  Non, je ne suis pas de cet avis. Mais alors pas du tout.

Nous n'avons pas que l'accueil "physique " à gérer.  
Il faut constamment de remettre en question car chaque enfant accueilli arrive avec sa propre histoire de sa courte vie, indexée sur celle de sa famille, et le matin avec son historique de sa nuit, de son réveil.
Il faut s'adapter en permanence.
Il faut gérer les tâches ménagères de notre foyer mais aussi de notre activité,  le week-end aussi.
Faire les courses en pensant aux accueillis, qui ne s'est pas piquėe devant des kiwis en se demandant si, A loulou a déjà eu l'occasion d'y goûter et si B, il aime les kiwis ?
Gérer la bobologie, les humeurs des parents, leurs exigences ou leurs négligences quelquefois.

Gérer l'administratif d'abord celle qui nous lie à nos employeurs,  mais aussi celle de pajemploi , des cds, des pmis, et des services fiscaux.

Se tenir au garde à vous face à des puers tatillonnes.

Savoir tout tout sur tout ce qui concerne la petite enfance sans avoir eu les formations adaptées.

Courrir pour certaines après leur salaire.
Se trouver seule face à l'abandon juridique de notre profession.

J'en oublie.

Et bien si avec tout ça vous n'avez pas de charge mentale ??..

Non, pas assez de recul encore, je pense.


----------



## liline17 (28 Octobre 2022)

LadyA, tu as du mal lire ce que j'ai écris, je reprécise ma position, on ne peut pas accueillir correctement 4 enfants à temps complet, si on fait les trajets d'école 4 fois par jours pour nos enfants.
On peut concilier vie familiale et professionnelle, uniquement si on travaille à temps partiel.
Une fois nos enfants autonomes et quand ils commencent à couter plus cher, on peut effectivement accueillir plus, c'est l'un des plus gros avantages de ce métier, on peut moduler en fonction de nos besoins et capacité.
On veut préserver nos enfants? c'est tout à fait honorable, mais on doit assumer ses choix, comme on le demande à nos PE quand ils veulent baisser nos salaires.
Pour ma part, je suis plus fatigable qu'avant, pour mes prochains contrats, ce sera sur 4 jours, et si ça ne suffit pas, je n'en prendrait plus que 3


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait d'accord avec LadyA. Quand mes enfants étaient à la maternelle jusqu'à la fin de l'élémentaire (j'en ai 3), ils ne mangeaient pas à la cantine. Mon aîné avait des troubles de l'oralité et ne mangeait pas de morceaux, il fallait tout mixer, il n'aurait rien mangé, donc étant donné que je le récupérais à 11h30, j'en ai fait de même avec les deux autres . A cette époque, je n'avais que deux accueillis (par choix) et mon mari ramenait mes enfants à 13h30.
Le matin ils étaient déposés à l'école par mon mari et je faisais le trajet du soir.
L'école était à 400 m de mon domicile et nous y allions à pied.
Lorsque nous sortions de la médiathèque ou de la ludothèque avec mes accueillis à 11h30, qui se trouvaient à côté de l'école de mes enfants, je ne me voyais pas les laisser, alors que j'étais à 11h30 à proximité de l'école de mes enfants.
Il n'y a jamais eu de "courses à midi", les repas de mes 3 enfants et des deux accueillis étaient préparés d'avance, et le retour de 13h30 assuré par mon mari.
Mes accueillis étaient à la sieste à 13 h et dormaient jusqu'à 15h30, 16h.
Ils avaient le temps de se réveiller en douceur, nous allions chercher mes enfants à pied à 16h30 et le goûter se faisait au retour tous ensemble.
Avec un peu d'organisation, c'est très faisable.


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Octobre 2022)

J'ajoute et j'assume de dire que nos enfants, nos maris "subissent" bien assez notre profession.  Qu'eux n'ont pas choisis, ni exercent notre métier.
Alors, oui, je ne me voyais pas laisser mes enfants, petits.
Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir négligé mes accueillis, bien au contraire ! Ils étaient ma priorité dans la journée, mais je ne délaissais pas mes enfants pour autant.
Ce métier nous en demande beaucoup, plus que dans d'autres parfois, alors si les AM n'ont même pas la compensation de pouvoir s'occuper de leurs propres enfants, un minimum, pas étonnant que les jeunes générations se détournent de la profession !


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Mes enfants ont toujours mangé à la cantine. Quand ils ont eu l'âge de rentrer seuls de l'école, seule ma fille a demandé à rentrer manger le midi. Même pas 2 semaines plus tard, elle me demandait de remanger à la cantine. Ses copines lui manquaient.


----------



## Petuche (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour la part il me semble que les trajets pour l'école c'est bien lorsque la distance permet de s'y rendre à pieds. En voiture je trouve ça galère... mette les enfants dans leur siège les descendre à l'école si gare trop loin, les réinstaller en voiture, les redescendre etc... Je sais je l'ai fait 1 à 2 ans lorsque mes enfants étaient petits. Et je me suis dit plus jamais ! Il y a aussi les repas, jonglé pour qu'au niveau horaire tout soit ok. Je n'ai jamais eu de contrat se terminant à 16H et j aurai bien aimé pourtant. Pour les grosses tâches ménagères et autre c'est le soir ou le week-end. Vous ne pourrez pas jardiner et faire les confitures pendant le temps d accueuil.... Je trouve aussi que c'est une charge morale et physique. Sans parler de certains employeurs qui nous font la misère (pas tous).
Nous sommes tenus à notre domicile. Vous ne pouvez pas recevoir chez vous pendant le temps d'accueil. C'est sur nous sommes un peu isolés dans notre métier. Pas grand monde Pour nous écouter et surtout pour nous comprendre.
Mais c'est un beau métier, j'accueuil les enfants depuis 21 ans. Et j'aime ça. Il faut beaucoup de patience et de pédagogie aussi bien avec les enfants qu'avec certains PE.


----------



## liline17 (28 Octobre 2022)

Nounounat2, du coup, tu dis la même chose que moi, ce que je dis c'est que ce n'est pas possible de le faire bien avec 4 accueillis, 2 ça ne me choque pas


----------



## poussin56 (28 Octobre 2022)

moi aussi j'ai enmener mes enfants à l'ecole le matin car j'y conduisais un périscolaire, avec 3 bébés, la maman  du periscolaire avait noté le nom d'une amie pour emmener le matin et  récuperer le petit à midi , pendant que j'attendais avec les autres dans la voiture , j'etais quitte de les sortir et cela m'arrangeait énormément, dès que le périscolaire allait tte la journée il allait obligatoirement à la cantine, car j'ai tjs refusée de ramener à 13h30, les bébés dormaient à cette heure là et mes enfants allaient aussi à la cantine.


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Octobre 2022)

Catie, mes enfants avaient toute la journée et les week ends pour voir leurs copains d'école, ils ne ressentaient pas le besoin de les voir sur la pause déjeuner. De plus, les miens n'ont jamais aimé la cantine et ce, même très tard !
Liline, bien sûr, avec 4 accueillis, ce serait plus sportif.
Encore aujourd'hui, mes enfants étant ados, je me limite à 3 accueils, je n'ai jamais demandé une extension d'agrément pour 4.
Ce que je trouve aberrant, c'est que les pmi, trouvent à redire pour les AMs qui font les trajets écoles pour leurs enfants, en prétextant que cela va bousculer le rythme des plus petits accueillis, mais n'y voit pas d'inconvénients pour les périscolaires.
Cherchez l'erreur...
Idem pour les activités du RAM, qui se font toutes en matinées, alors que beaucoup de bébés dorment le matin.
Là pour le coup, on ne nous donne pas l'argument du respect du sommeil de l'enfant.
Quelle hypocrisie, tout de même !


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Nounounat2, moi aussi mais il faut croire qu'ils voulaient voir encore plus leurs copains. Et en plus à la cantine il y avait Carmen la gentille cantinière. Elle leur aurait servi du caca, ils auraient trouvé cela bon 😂.


----------



## Titine15 (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Mes enfants n'ont jamais été à la  cantine en maternelle et primaire car ils ne voulaient pas et moi non plus d'ailleurs. L'école est à 2 min à pied et je faisais les périscolaires. Depuis l'année dernière que mon dernier est au collège je ne fais plus de périscolaires. Effectivement c'est plus facile de ne pas faire les allers retours mais je referai la même chose sans hésiter. Mes enfants étaient et seront tjs ma priorité ainsi que leur bien être. D'ailleurs mon ancienne puériculture me l'avait bien dis, vos enfants doivent rester votre priorité car eux ils n'ont rien demandé donc pourquoi changer leur vie.
Bonne journée


----------



## Maxilili (28 Octobre 2022)

Est ce que ce projet est viable? tout est dans la formulation: penser à des horaires de 7h (quasi impossible) tout en cumulant des désiteratas personnels et envisager que cela est compatible avec de l'accueil "personnalisé" . et bien on peut rêver ,si cela arrive ,prendre le contrat ! Je pense que là on imagine que c'est un métier qui se fixe sur une vie de famille avec ses habitudes et que les PE vont se greffaient dessus :ça c'est sur le papier mais dans les faits as du tout,du tout....C'est un vrai métier avec ses contraintes et non un petit complément en fonction de sa vie de famille . ! Les 3/4 de mes PE n'auraient pas accepter les allers retours cantine pour mes enfants (de tte façon ils restaient sur place) et c'est 7h30 à  19h les horaires de base avec 2,3,4 jours ....Bref imaginer que c'est un job complémentaire de sa vie de famille bien installée est une erreur monumentale ...... C'est un temps complet et bien complet! Si et seulement Si on veut en retirer un vrai salaire (famille monoparentale et non un complément)ou un mi temps oui dans ce cas tout est possible....


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

LadyA. j'aurais pu écrive votre réponse ! perso j'ai privilégié mon travail et les accueillis au détriment de mon second fils et je le REGRETTE beaucoup après c'est trop tard à refaire je ferais différemment !!! ici 4 aller-retour par jou(qd j'avais des périscolaires et mon fils) et tout mon petit monde suivait et siestes respectées ... si si c'est possible je vous l'assure ! une grande ORGANISATION ... la fatigue qd on est jeune rien d'impossible !!! en tout cas "abandonner" nos propres enfants à la cantine et bien je dis NON ! ce travail d'accueil familial n'existe plus et si on ne respecte pas nous ne sommes pas des professionnelles ??? n'importe quoi ... tous mes petits ont été super bien accompagnés et toujours des compliments des maitresses ! voilà moi j'ai fini ce métier ... mais il faut bien réfléchir à toutes les contraintes relatives à ce travail qui augmentent d'années en années quand ce n'est pas au mois !!! courage à toutes et tous ...


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982, je n'abandonnerai pas un chien attaché à un arbre alors non je n'ai pas abandonné mes enfants à la cantine ou ailleurs. Les mots ont un sens et encore une fois vous maniez le verbe avec outrance et irrespect. Souffrez que nous puissions ne pas tous être à votre modèle (que je ne juge pas), et faire d'autres choix éducatifs que les votres sans que cela ne déchaîne vos foudres et fasse de nous de mauvais parents ou de mauvais professionnels. Ces fatiguant à la fin ces jugements à l'emporte pièce. Nous décrivons chacune notre fonctionnement. Et le mien et celui d'autres valent bien le votre à mes yeux. Cela doit s'arrêter là et ne pas générer de marques d'irrespect.


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Octobre 2022)

J'ajoute que tous mes parents étaient ok avec le fait, que j'allais, à pied, récupérer mes enfants. Ils savaient que je ne faisais que les trajets de 11h30 et de 16h30.
De toute façon, nous le faisons bien pour les périscolaires, je ne vois pas pourquoi, ce ne serait pas possible pour nos propres enfants 🙄
Maxilili, je n'ai jamais, même avec trois accueils, pu, avoir un salaire mirobolant. Souvent un complément de salaire, qui était et reste une bonne aide pour faire "bouillir" la marmite.
Je ne suis clairement pas AM pour le salaire, n'en déplaise à notre ministre qui voit des AMs à 4000 euros. Je gagnais mieux ma vie dans mon ancien job 😉


----------



## Juju90 (28 Octobre 2022)

Alors, je ne vais certainement pas vous tenir le même discours que la majorité de mes anciennes collègues.
FUYEZ cette profession, si vous en avez l'occasion.
Des heures à rallonges, un salaire misérable au regard de la responsabilité, de la disponibilité, de l'agencement, des contraintes imposées par les parents, la pmi.
Pas de médecine du travail, courir après son salaire et encore quand on le reçoit.
Et ne pensez pas que vous pourrez vous occuper de vos enfants ou du ménage pendant le temps d'accueil qui peut être TRES LONG.
Oubliez les RTT, les mutuelles d'entreprises, les primes, les 13 ème mois et autres avantages d'un boulot à l'extérieur.
La  SOLITUDE et le manque de considération.
Moi, je retourne à mon ancienne vie dans quelques jours et je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix. Je crois que ce métier et ses déboires m'a tellement dégoûtée, que je préfèrerais même récurer les toilettes du mac do à la brosse à dent.
Attention, avant que mes propos soient jugés par des âmes bien pensantes, je ne PARLE PAS DES ENFANTS, mais bien des contraintes du métier qui m'ont pesé à un POINT et à toutes ma famille.
J'oubliais notre maison qui ne nous appartient plus, ressemblant à un bunker.
Idem pour le jardin, si vous aimez le muguet ou fleurs à bulbes, OUBLIEZ.
Si vous avez chat, chien, lapin, vous devrez les enfermer dans une pièce où les laisser à l'extérieur toute la journée, loin des enfants.
Si vous avez une piscine, bon courage !
Je me demande aujourd'hui, si je n'étais pas un peu maso sur les bords pour m'infliger une vie pro, aussi restrictive et peu enrichissante intellectuellement.
Mon conseil, si vous en avez l'occasion, faîtes un job à l'extérieur.
Même un temps partiel


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Catie je ne vois pas en quoi mes propos sont blessants il faut arrêter un peu de vous sentir viser !!! j'explique ce qui est arrivé avec mon second fils c'est tout et qu'il faut faire attention à ns propres enfants ... mais de là à nous imposer en haut lieu de ne pas aller rechercher nos propres enfants pour qu'ils déjeunent chez nous je ne trouve pas cela normal avant nous le pouvions et si on s'en sentait capables pourquoi pas ? ... j'ai bien noté "abandonner" entre guillemets donc je ne vois pas où est l'irrespect là dedans ... vous êtes très succeptibles avec d'autres ici !!! et loin de moi de me prendre pour un modèle et je ne demande à personne de me suivre je suis comme vous j'explique et décrit mon fonctionnement ... ne vous en faites pas je vous laisserais bientôt tranquilles Mesdames ... 😁


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Juju90 je dirais pareil mais je n'osais l'écrire car on me tombe déjà assez dessus ... 🤔ce métier n'est pas assez valorisé c'est tout ce que je rajouterais ...


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

"En tout cas "abandonner" mes propres enfants à la cantine je dis non". 
Ce sont bien vos mots Angèle. 
Tout est dit ! 
Merci pour votre finesse d'analyse et de langage que j'ai le droit de ne pas apprécier. Et j'ai la faiblesse de penser que je ne suis pas la seule.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je partage l'avis de Juju. Pour bien des points . Ma chance et je la mesure et je la savoure c'est d'avoir pu accueillir des loulous qui ont la chance d'avoir eux mêmes  des parents responsables et respectueux ! Ça aide.


----------



## Juju90 (28 Octobre 2022)

Moi, ce que je ne comprendrais, MAIS ALORS JAMAIS, c'est comment un métier aussi mal considéré,  ne génère pas de solidarité entre vous. Pourquoi vous ne faîtes pas bloc, pour faire évoluer les choses, pourquoi, certaines se "tirent dans les pattes", pourquoi jouer à celles qui en feront le plus, pourquoi se "jalouser la misère". On est plus fort à plusieurs, non ?
Catie, je ne vois pas en quoi les propos d'Angèle sont blessants.
J'ai bien compris le mot "abandonné" moi même, j'ai laissé mon petit bout à la cantine et à la garderie pour privilégier les enfants dont j'avais la charge et parce que ça m'étais imposé par la pmi. Je ne me sens pas du tout visé par les propos d'Angèle et si c'était à refaire, je ne laisserai pas mon enfant.
Dans mon nouveau job, bien sûr que je ne le récupèrerai pas pour manger, mais il n'ira pas à la garderie le matin et le soir, ce ne sera qu'une demi heure.
Assmat est un métier avec une grosse amplitude horaires et beaucoup de contraintes, alors s'il n'y a pas quelques avantages, notamment de pouvoir s'occuper de ses enfants, autant faire autre chose.
Oui, je vais devoir prendre ma voiture et peut être me taper des bouchons, MAIS, je vais faire 35 h pour un salaire de 2000 euros net, primes et 13 ème mois, mutuelle,  avec des horaires de bureau.
Je ne courais pas après mon salaire, je suis certaine d'être payée en temps et en heures, j'aurai des collègues, des conversations d'adultes, de la considération pour ce que je fais.
Mon conseil, ENTRAIDEZ-VOUS bon sang, à plusieurs on peut changer les choses !


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

J'aime toujours mon métier que je pratique depuis 25 ans. Je ne l'ai pas choisi pour pouvoir m'occuper de mes enfants mais par choix perd et pour gagné ma vie.  Mais je me suis organisée pour avoir du temps pour ma famille en ne travaillant que sur des années incomplète et seulement un mercredi sur 2. Donc oui, le terme abandonner ses enfants à la cantine est choquant pour moi. D'autant que je n'ai pas eu le choix mes agréments étant donnés sans trajets à l'école ni périscolaires. Ce que je n'ai jamais cherché à faire changer car finalement cette contrainte m'a convenu ainsi qu'à mes enfants.  Je ne juge pas les autres et j'aimerais qu'il en soit de même de la part des autres me concernant ou concernant ceux qui auraient pu faire les mêmes choix que moi. Car il n'y a pas de choix meilleur qu'un autre. Il y a le choix le meilleur pour chacun.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Et voici la "preuve" en avatar de ce point sur ma décision d'agrément.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Merci Juju90 je n'ai voulu blesser personne ! mais vous m'avez apparemment comprise puisque vous avez dû mettre vos enfants à la cantine un peu forcée par les directives nouvelles puisque il y a longtemps ce n'était pas interdit ! et Catie devrait le comprendre car elle fait ce métier depuis 25 ans donc elle a connu avant !!! elle a privilégié son métier à ses enfants comme j'ai pu le faire avec mon second fils ! je dirais juste qu'à refaire je ferais autrement c'est tout ...


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Et moi je ne changerai rien car je ne reconnais en rien dans votre expérience de vie et votre sentiment d'avoir privilégié votre travail. J'ai su trouver le bon équilibre pour mes enfants et pour moi.  Et pour information, pour mon cas j'ai toujours eu une limitation concernant les trajets scolaires sur mes agréments. Je n'ai donc jamais connu "avant".


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Octobre 2022)

Donc Juju a raison dans son raisonnement ! Catie chacune la conception de ce métier et de ce qu'on veut en faire et retirer pour soi-même ... et comme me disait une autre personne ici on n'est pas là pour se faire des amies 😌 juste donne son avis sur tel ou tel sujet ! donc comment voulez-vous que les choses bougent dans ce métier ??? j'en reste là pour ce soir bonne fin de soirée à toutes et tous.


----------



## LadyA. (28 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> J'aime toujours mon métier que je pratique depuis 25 ans. Je ne l'ai pas choisi pour pouvoir m'occuper de mes enfants mais par choix perd et pour gagné ma vie.  Mais je me suis organisée pour avoir du temps pour ma famille en ne travaillant que sur des années incomplète et seulement un mercredi sur 2. Donc oui, le terme abandonner ses enfants à la cantine est choquant pour moi. D'autant que je n'ai pas eu le choix mes agréments étant donnés sans trajets à l'école ni périscolaires. Ce que je n'ai jamais cherché à faire changer car finalement cette contrainte m'a convenu ainsi qu'à mes enfants.  Je ne juge pas les autres et j'aimerais qu'il en soit de même de la part des autres me concernant ou concernant ceux qui auraient pu faire les mêmes choix que moi. Car il n'y a pas de choix meilleur qu'un autre. Il y a le choix le meilleur pour chacun.


Alors ne le prenez pas mal, mais perso je n'aurai pas cédé. J'aurais dit ok, mais en réalité je serais aller récupérer mes enfants le midi, certes à mes risques et périls, bien qu'ici on ne voit la puer que tous les 5 ans...
Je ne suis même pas certaine que légalement ils aient le droit de nous interdire les trajets école.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Octobre 2022)

Et bien non. Cela n'a pas été un problème pour moi ni pour mes enfants. J'étais beaucoup plus présente pour eux que quand je travaillais à l'extérieur de chez moi et que j'avais déjà mon fils aîné. Je ne regrette absolument pas.


----------



## Titine15 (28 Octobre 2022)

Mouais ça ressemble à de l'abus de pouvoir d'interdire les allers retours à l'école car comment on ferait avec des périscolaires. 
Il y avait 1 collègue qui allait chercher des périscolaires et qui laissaient ses enfants à la cantine. Et bien moi ça me choquait car en plus 1 de ses enfants ne voulaient pas y aller et cela se passait mal avec ses copains. Mes enfants l'avaient remarqués et du coup il m'avait dit cette maman n'est pas gentille avec ses enfants, ça se fait pa de les laisser là bas et de prendre des autres enfants qui sont pas à elle. Du coup, côté positif ils s'étaient rendus compte que je les faisais passer avant les autres et même si des fois je me serai bien passé de ressortir, je le faisais pour leur bien être et pour qu'ils ne se sentent pas mis de côté au profit d'enfants qui finalement ne sont que de passage dans nos vies. Et cela il ne fait surtout pas le perdre de vue. Cela ne va sûrement pas plaire à certaines mais tant pis les enfants accueillis pour moi doivent passer après nos enfants et leur bien être et encore heureux. Bien que j'adore mon métier cela reste un métier et si je n'aurai pas pu profiter un minimum de mes enfants j'aurai exercé une autre profession. Sinon où était l'intérêt à l'époque pour moi. Maintenant ils ne rentrent plus à la maison à midi et ça me manquent beaucoup de ne pas avoir de discussion avec eux à ce moment là.
Les accueillis c'est cool au moment des repas  mais nos enfants c'est mille fois mieux. Au moins je peux dire que je les ai vu grandir et a refaire je referai tout pareil voir plus car j'ai privé mes enfants parfois d'activités en fin de journée à cause de mon travail et ça je regrette un peu bien qu'ils ne m'en tiennent pas rigueur et me disent qu'ils savent très bien que j'ai fais de mon mieux pour eux et là est le plus important pour moi,
pas ce que pense les autres de ma façon de faire mais ce que pensent les amours de ma vie.
Bonne soirée mesdames


----------



## MeliMelo (29 Octobre 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Moins de charge mentale ? Sérieusement ?  Non, je ne suis pas de cet avis. Mais alors pas du tout.
> [...]
> ...


GénéralMétal, 

Bien sûr je n'ai peut-être pas encore assez de recul, mais je peux vous assurer qu'avec mon ancien métier, dès la première journée de travail j'avais déjà une charge mentale de fou, jusqu'à en rêver la nuit. Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le moment après mes premières semaines de travail. Ce n'est que mon expérience perso évidemment.


----------



## kikine (29 Octobre 2022)

@Titine15 je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mes enfants sont toujours passés AVANT, ils sont la raison pour laquelle j'ai fait ce métier, impensable pour moi de faire passer des inconnus avant mes enfants


----------



## liline17 (29 Octobre 2022)

J'ai travaillé en crèche avant d'être AM, et c'est une très bonne chose,  car lorsque je compare mes conditions de travail de l'époque, je ne regrette pas.du tout d'avoir choisi d'être AM.
Je faisais 35h payées au SMIC, mais entre les trajets en bus et les longues pauses du midi, loin de chez moi, j'étais en dehors de chez moi environ 50h par semaine,  quand j'avais du travail.
Je n'avais pas de poste fixe,  j'étais payée à l'heure et pas souvent appelée pour travailler. 
C'était epuisant d'aller de crèche en crèche, c'était beaucoup plus précaire que d'être AM, et pas considéré du tout. 
Je gagne beaucoup mieux ma vie et ma retraite sera meilleur. Je peux choisir mes contrats et luxe du luxe, dans 2 ans, je ne travaillerai plus le mercredi. 
Je peux choisir de travailler beaucoup ou de lever le pied en fonction de mes besoins. 
J'ai des employeurs qui sont le plus souvent respectueux et je peux choisir de démissionner si ce n'est pas le cas.
Nous n'avons pas toutes de bonnes conditions de travail, tout dépend d'où on habite. 
Ça  m'aurait couté moins cher d'aller vivre en campagne,  mais j'aurais eu moins d'offres de contrats. 
Si un commerce s'installait en campagne et se plaignait de n'avoir que peu de passage, on lui dirait de s'installer ailleurs,  c'est pareil pour nous.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Octobre 2022)

Oui liline c'est ainsi que je vois les choses. Un mercredi sur 2 au minimum non travaillés et j'ai choisi de ne travailler que sur 44 semaines max. Quand mes enfants étaient plus jeunes je ne prenais que des contrats étudiants et ne travaillais que sur 38 semaines. Je vis en métropole d'une capitale régionale. J'ai toujours eu de la demande. Auparavant, je travaillais 5 jours sur 7. Je partais de chez moi à 7h15 le matin et je rentrais entre 19 et 19h30 en fonction de la circulation. Et je travaillais en CDI temps plein dans être aux 35 heures. Cela m'a permis de concilier plus facilement vie personnelle et travail sans à mon sens favoriser l'une plus que l'autre. Mais nous voyons bien que tout est subjectif. Mes enfants grandissant, je suis passée à des choix de contrats jusqu'à 44 semaines travaillées. C'est mon max du max et je n'ai jamais travaillé plus de semaines tout en ayant au minimum un mercredi sur 2 libre. Ce rythme me convient bien et aucun autre travail ne m'aurait permis aussi facilement ce choix. C'est vrai je suis dans un secteur géographique où il y a beaucoup de demandes (encore 2 hier). La contrepartie c'est un coût de l'immobilier plus cher et l'impression de vivre dans une ruche trépidante tous les jours par exemple. Mais difficile de tout avoir.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Octobre 2022)

Contrats enseignants pas étudiants ! 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bravo titine15 et kikine je me sens moins seule 😅par contre vous l'avez compris avant moi ... donc oui je dis et redis ici ne laissez pas vos enfants de côté !!!


----------

